# Peacock Praying Mantis???



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i got a baby one just now for £6  i just seen him catch a cricket a bit bigger than him and trying to pull his head off but im going to get some pin head crickets in there now,
i just had a look on the computer and not much about them i ask the person in the pet shop he give me basic info but i wanna hear from someone with experince.
i wanna know the following;
1) HOW BIG DO THEY GROW? I was told about 6-8 inchs
2) HOW QUICK DO THEY MOLT?
3) HOW OFTEN DO THEY EAT?
4) WHAT THINGS SHOULD I PUT IN THERE FOR IT TO CLIMB ON?
I think thats it.
any other info will help alot.
thank you
all i know is that they eat insect u cant keep two together coz they will eat eachother and thats it thanks.


----------



## zirliz (Nov 15, 2006)

zoe6660 said:


> i got a baby one just now for £6  i just seen him catch a cricket a bit bigger than him and trying to pull his head off but im going to get some pin head crickets in there now,
> i just had a look on the computer and not much about them i ask the person in the pet shop he give me basic info but i wanna hear from someone with experince.
> i wanna know the following;
> 1) HOW BIG DO THEY GROW? I was told about 6-8 inchs
> ...



Yeah they can reach 90mm
Mine don't moult that often month or so
I feed them every few days (Mine get fruit flies) as tiny crix are hard for me to find.
I put in a leaf and they climb up the stem,
they need access to water also,
Yes you can't keep more than one together as they do eat each other or just kill on another.


----------



## jetski (Apr 7, 2008)

hi, i bought a pair many months ago and am now experiencing my second ootheca hatching. i got loads at the moment. im so surprised how fast they sell. its seems they are very popular
ill answer your questions to the best of my knowledge

1) HOW BIG DO THEY GROW? I was told about 6-8 inchs
males about 9cm females about 12cm

2) HOW QUICK DO THEY MOLT?
first moult is after 2 weeks. they will moult every couple of weeks then every 3-4 weeks until they are adult. i dont know how many moults they have as the first 2 i had were a couple of months old at the time

3) HOW OFTEN DO THEY EAT?
i feed mine every day but they can skip a few days and be fine. they wont overfeed themselves but sometimes their eyes are bigger than their bellies. they will catch their prey and start eating it then change their mind and drop half of it on the floor. if they are proper hungry this wont happen

4) WHAT THINGS SHOULD I PUT IN THERE FOR IT TO CLIMB ON? sticks are good. rough ones.

these mantis need water regular. they should get a spray of water on the side of the tank or leaves and branches so they can drink


----------



## jetski (Apr 7, 2008)

i just noticed your from Abertillery. if you got yours from 'pets ahead' in ebbw vale they are my ones. small world!


----------



## llamafish (Aug 19, 2008)

i got one the few months back, i find "him" very interesting, but wondering if he ever show any "peacock wings". When does that happen and is it only one sex that displays this colours..


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

llamafish said:


> i got one the few months back, i find "him" very interesting, but wondering if he ever show any "peacock wings". When does that happen and is it only one sex that displays this colours..


when they hit adult they get there wings..males do threat poses more than the females.


----------

